

The Web Setup: Divshot - borisjabes
http://blog.meldium.com/home/2013/10/27/the-web-setup-divshot

======
normloman
Get a haircut. Shave the ironic mustache. Take off that fedora. And don't give
me that "actually, it's a trillby" bullshit.

And for the last time, GET OFF MY LAWN.

